# Smoked Potatoes



## smokereferee (Jul 4, 2009)

any ideas on how to smoke potatoes.  I am guessing, wash, poke with a fork and then every once in a while just give them a squeeze to see how soft them are getting??  Thanks


----------



## mikey (Jul 4, 2009)

What kind of spuds are you planning on?  I've done russets & reds and imo, the reds are much better. Poking them with a fork is something you don't want to do. When they're done you will have black streaks in the potato from the metal fork.  Found that out the hard way.  Spuds are done at around 185-190, give or take.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 4, 2009)

Heres what I do I can't find the post I found the method from right now tho.
                Twice Smoked Taters
Start with some nice big taters I like giant Idahos
Coat them with Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Roll them in Kosher Salt
Put them in the smoker
4-5 hours or when they get soft take them out
In a bowl prepare some melted butter and add sour cream if you'd like.
Cut the taters lengthwise into two pieces 
Scrape out the insides without harming the skin of the tater
Mix it all up in a bowl add and mix in the butter
Spoon the mixture back into the skins 
Top with shredded cheese and add some bacon bits
Then back into the smoker until the cheese melts


----------



## rivet (Jul 4, 2009)

Allright Piney! Now you got me droolin' for that cheesy-baconey goodness! 

Right on, buddy!


----------



## geek with fire (Jul 4, 2009)

I chop mine up about the size you would for mashed taters.  Then place them on a screen or grid in the smoker.  Smoke for a couple hours at 225-250.  Then I mix melted cheese and sauteed onions and peppers.  You can even dump the smoked taters in a foil pack with the mixings and cook until the veggies are soft and the cheese is melted.


----------



## eman (Jul 4, 2009)

Piney,
 let me give ya a lil add on to your taters.
 get ya some boiled small shrimp or chop some big ones and some crab meat. mix the seafood and the sour cream,butter and the  cheese w/ the taters and then put it back in the skins. top w/ more cheese  and run under the broiler to melt the cheese


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 4, 2009)

You rock piney that sound so very oowee goowee delish we just have to try that one soon.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 4, 2009)

I can't take the credit for that recipe I got it right here on SMF I just can't find the thread right now but I can say its very good


----------



## carnuba (Jul 26, 2009)

this is the winner!


----------

